

Nokia's 3D case printing plans spell doom for accessory makers - bensillis
http://conversations.nokia.com/2013/01/18/everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-lumia-820-and-3d-printing/

======
gushie
I doubt it, in the short to medium term anyway. 1\. The number of people who
own both a Nokia phone and a 3D printer are small. 2\. The cost of 3D printing
this would be more than the cost of buying a pre-made cover.

